# WOC-Naturally



## afulton (Dec 29, 2011)

Please share your wish lists, hauls, thoughts, etc. from this collection.


----------



## afulton (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's what I got yesterday:







  	Early Morning Mineralized Blush
  	Redhead MSF
  	In the Sun MES


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohh, would you be willing to swatch? I've been flip floppin' on Early Morning, it'd be nice to see it swatched on someone with a deeper skin tone.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 3, 2012)

My wishlist for Naturally:
  	-Early Morning blush
  	-Subtle Breeze blush
  	-Rehead MSF
  	-Blonde MSF


  	 I really need to swatch them before I buy anything because I've been on a holiday haul lately but I really hope they work out. Also if anyone has tried the 286 I would love to know how it works!


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just ordered Early Morning, Summer Haze, and the 286 brush. I can't wait to see my goodies.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 4, 2012)

I ordered Early Morning blush and Hot Spell lipglass.


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just ordered Early Morning. I wanted to get some of the MES's and Pillow Talk lippie but I'm gonna have to go into the store and swatch them first. I heard that Pillow Talk was a great nude for WOC though!


----------



## afulton (Jan 4, 2012)

misha5150 said:


> I just ordered Early Morning. I wanted to get some of the MES's and Pillow Talk lippie but I'm gonna have to go into the store and swatch them first. I heard that Pillow Talk was a great nude for WOC though!


	I have Pillow Talk from the Nordstrom Exclusives sale this summer.  It is a great nude color.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 5, 2012)

For now I have both MSF's and all 3 MB's. Would have liked to see this in store but Dillard's MAC's in the area didn't get them in.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 5, 2012)

I just came back from looking at the collection and walked away with Redhead MSF and Beach Sand lipstick. I should've gotten Twilight Falls e/s. Might have to go back for that one. And I got distracted and didn't even check out Daylight e/s which is something that I wanted to see in person.


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm going back this weekend for Twilight Falls I can't get it out of my head! I just loved this collection. I want to try on Hot Spell as well.

  	I ended up with

  	Pillow Talk, Naked Space, Summer Haze and In the Sun.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 5, 2012)

Any pics, ladies?

  	I'm wondering what this collection looks like on brown skin, and I hate going to the counter/store with no idea of what I want.


----------



## afulton (Jan 6, 2012)

-


----------



## GucciGirl (Jan 6, 2012)

I only picked up Beach Sand and it is gorgeous with BBQ lipliner.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 6, 2012)

GucciGirl said:


> I only picked up Beach Sand and it is gorgeous with BBQ lipliner.



 	I'll have to try it with BBQ. Last night I tried it with Cork lipliner and a little bit of C-Thru lipglass on top and I thought it was really pretty.

  	Guccigirl you're responsible for me buying Sephora's #20 Dolce Nude lipstick. When you first got it you mentioned it in one of your yt vids. I still love it!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 6, 2012)

I swatched beach sand...may end up getting it.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 6, 2012)

2browneyes said:


> I swatched beach sand...may end up getting it.


	If you like nudes you'll probably like Beach Sand. I absolutely love nudes. I want to try Naked Space lipglass on top of it too. It's pretty on its own though.


----------



## sugypop1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I got:

  	A Perfect Day lipstick x2
  	Pillow Talk x2
  	Beach Sand
  	and the 286 brush

  	I'm really surprised at how nice Beach Sand looked on me (NC 43-44 for comparison). I thought I'd had to "work it" with a liner or something but it looked good by itself. I love nude lip colors as well, it's all I like to wear on my lips. I think I may want Hot Spell lipglass though.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 7, 2012)

I will for sure be grabbing a lipstick..not sure if I am getting A perfect  day, pillow talk, or beach sand. I have limited myself to one lipstick and one blush from this collection. Early Morning is calling my name and Warm Honey is so pretty too.


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 8, 2012)

Here are some swatches. The MES swatches don't do them justice they are so beautiful! I swatched all of them dry as well. I love all of them, I kind of want to go back and get Daylight but I keep thinking its similar to a color from the UD 15th palette but I could be wrong and might go back and pick that up this coming week. I just loved this collection. 




  	Pillow Talk, Naked Space, Fresh Air 




  	Twilight Falls, Summer Haze, In the Sun


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 8, 2012)

Pillow Talk looks promising, not sure though as I'm not really a nude lip kinda gal.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 8, 2012)

Pending swatches, i have my eyes on Early Morning and Fresh Honey blushes.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I will be going to MAC today...so late with this collection I know. hopefully they still have the things I want, if not I guess my wallet will be happy!


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jan 9, 2012)

I purchased Twilight Falls after I saw your swatch. I'm in love....and I think I may go back for Daylight as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This collection is just perfect for the everyday look.


kimbunney said:


> Here are some swatches. The MES swatches don't do them justice they are so beautiful! I swatched all of them dry as well. I love all of them, I kind of want to go back and get Daylight but I keep thinking its similar to a color from the UD 15th palette but I could be wrong and might go back and pick that up this coming week. I just loved this collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jan 9, 2012)

If you miss out at the store, everything is still up online. Except for Early Morning.


bobbiedoll03 said:


> I will be going to MAC today...so late with this collection I know. hopefully they still have the things I want, if not I guess my wallet will be happy!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 10, 2012)

I picked up Early Morning blush and B2Med for Pillow Talk. Pillow Talk was exactly what I wanted...a perfect every day color...not too nude. I love it. I did not get Fresh honey because it reminded me to much of NARS Gina blush.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm glad you got the goodies you wanted!


bobbiedoll03 said:


> I picked up Early Morning blush and B2Med for Pillow Talk. Pillow Talk was exactly what I wanted...a perfect every day color...not too nude. I love it. I did not get Fresh honey because it reminded me to much of NARS Gina blush.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Jan 11, 2012)

I received my order a few days ago, which was just Early Morning blush and Hot Spell lipglass. Early Morning is gorgeous! I love it... It lasted through my entire 12 hour shift and still looked as good as when I first applied it. Hot Spell... meh. I could have done without it.


----------



## misha5150 (Jan 11, 2012)

I recieved my package yesterday and I just love how subtle and smooth Early Morning is!! It's matte but has a slight sheen to it. I used the 187 to apply it to my cheeks since my regular blush brush left a powdery mess in the pan. Today I used Sunny By Nature as a highlight and EM as a blush and it gave me a beautiful, soft, natural glow!!!


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 11, 2012)

I went back and got daylight MES I love these so much from this collection. I think I want the last one just to make my set complete.


----------



## joshuaCARTERmac (Jan 11, 2012)

Fresh Honey is AMAZING  love it !


----------



## joshuaCARTERmac (Jan 11, 2012)

Our store took a while to get it in also


----------



## BrownEy3d (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anyone worn Fresh Honey on, yet? I keep wondering whether or not it will be too light/powdery on darker skin.


----------



## afulton (Jan 15, 2012)

I really wanted to get Fresh Honey, but every time I swatched it on my hand, it came off chalky.  


BrownEy3d said:


> Has anyone worn Fresh Honey on, yet? I keep wondering whether or not it will be too light/powdery on darker skin.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 16, 2012)

i originally only ordered Redhead from this collection. but after i checked out the collection in store i picked up Beach Sand, Naked Space. Beach Sand is such a pretty nude, surprised so many people are sleeping on this color and it looks even better with Naked Space.

  	i also picked up 2 of the blushes: Fresh Honey and Subtle Breeze. i passed on Early Morning, it was a little too red for me.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 16, 2012)

iadorepretty said:


> i originally only ordered Redhead from this collection. but after i checked out the collection in store i picked up Beach Sand, Naked Space. *Beach Sand is such a pretty nude,* surprised so many people are sleeping on this color and it looks even better with Naked Space.
> 
> i also picked up 2 of the blushes: Fresh Honey and Subtle Breeze. i passed on Early Morning, it was a little too red for me.


	I love Beach Sand. I'm even thinking of backing it up and I hardly ever do that.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Jan 17, 2012)

I got Pillow Talk, Hot Spell, & Redhead MSF. Pillow Talk is a gorgeous & very wearable nude on me NC50. I'm still debating on getting Early Morning though.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 17, 2012)

I was thinking about getting beach sand but I wonder how it will look on my skintone.   I guess imma have to go to the store again and check it out.   I also wanna pick up Naked Space l/g.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jan 18, 2012)

People are definitely sleeping on beach sand! It's the perfect nude. I wear it with a little bittersweet or cork liner and I'm good to go. I'll have to check out naked space to put on top.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well for anyone that has it can you swatch Beach Sand? I'm not a nude person at all.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jan 18, 2012)

Beach sand did not look good on me....maybe i need to try it with a liner.


bronzedbeauty18 said:


> People are definitely sleeping on beach sand! It's the perfect nude. I wear it with a little bittersweet or cork liner and I'm good to go. I'll have to check out naked space to put on top.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 19, 2012)

i have fresh honey and early morning coming to me...will probably grab hot spell...it kinda reminds me of krazy kahuna lipglass from surf baby...


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 20, 2012)

I really loved this collection I picked up redhead msf, blonde msf, subtle breeze blush, early morning blush, and pillowtalk l/s


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 23, 2012)

bronzedbeauty18 said:


> People are definitely sleeping on beach sand! It's the perfect nude. I wear it with a little bittersweet or cork liner and I'm good to go. I'll have to check out naked space to put on top


  	I feel ya. Try out Viva Glam Gaga 2 with Cork. I am liking that combo better than beach sand so far. Might change come summertime.


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 23, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I really loved this collection I picked up redhead msf, blonde msf, subtle breeze blush, early morning blush, and pillowtalk l/s




  	Pillow Talk is nice. Did you check out Hot Spell lipglass?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 23, 2012)

Im not a big fan of the texture of the lipglasses so I didn't buy it but I feel like everyone is raving about this one so I might pick out up


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll have to try that out



StyleBlack said:


> I feel ya. Try out Viva Glam Gaga 2 with Cork. I am liking that combo better than beach sand so far. Might change come summertime.


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 23, 2012)

It didn't look good on me either. It made me look like I had ashy lips. lol I don't always use liner so I just skipped it.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm trying to be good. 

  	I am going to try to stick to just purchasing Pillow Talk.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been wearing early morning blush since I bought it!

  	For sure a winner...and I would suggest if you are NC45-NC50 that you at least test this on ur cheek with a golden highlight on top....bomb!


----------

